# Just got my horns! Need a little guidance



## Valdemar (Aug 19, 2014)

I just recently received my minihorns! Currently I have a standard 3way front so this will be a bit of a learning curve. My problem is mainly space, the car is a small 4door manual, so kicks are a real stretch for a 6.5, let alone an 8 or 10. I would like to stick to door mounting for now. (8's currently under the seat). If this doesn't work out I can always put them in my gfs car, a 97 crown Vic (we call it the boat)

I have a few drivers sitting around I can play with

Massive audio m6b (100db or so sensitivity)
Exodus anarchy (2 pairs if necessary)
Melodic acoustic intimid8r (also 2 pr)

*Basically I want to know if it would be worth my time to try and go with just the intimid8r for midbass/midrange in a 2way with the horns or if I would benefit more from a 3way, with the m6b as an additional dedicated midrange* 

I would prefer just the 2way for simplicity but I would like some input. I would prefer not to purchase any new drivers. I've done 2 pairs of anarchy per door before. So nothing is truly out of the question, just a matter of whether or not it is feasible for me


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Can u get an 8 in the door?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Valdemar said:


> I just recently received my minihorns! Currently I have a standard 3way front so this will be a bit of a learning curve. My problem is mainly space, the car is a small 4door manual, so kicks are a real stretch for a 6.5, let alone an 8 or 10. I would like to stick to door mounting for now. (8's currently under the seat). If this doesn't work out I can always put them in my gfs car, a 97 crown Vic (we call it the boat)
> 
> I have a few drivers sitting around I can play with
> 
> ...


A 2 way is the easier option.

I suggest a higher sensitivity driver than the Anarchy at 84 dB, couldn't find suitable specs on the Intimid8r. I suggest a driver that is at least 88dB if using a 6.5" and 90dB if using an 8" The sweet spot for me is 8" with Fo in the 65-70 Hz range and 93 to 95 dB 1W/1M sensitivity. 

If you are using the doors you will want to make some serious baffles and deaden the door as well as the door panel.


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> A 2 way is the easier option.
> 
> I suggest a higher sensitivity driver than the Anarchy at 84 dB, couldn't find suitable specs on the Intimid8r. I suggest a driver that is at least 88dB if using a 6.5" and 90dB if using an 8" The sweet spot for me is 8" with Fo in the 65-70 Hz range and 93 to 95 dB 1W/1M sensitivity.
> 
> If you are using the doors you will want to make some serious baffles and deaden the door as well as the door panel.


Intimid8rs .. Fs-58 & 91 db 1w/1m....

YES...serious baffles...and plenty of cld/ccf/mlv...and plenty of power...have 400 and change on each one at 100/24db....yep..they love it...:laugh:


----------



## Valdemar (Aug 19, 2014)

I might be able to get an 8 in there after some modding; I ditched the door mount and glassed an a periodic setup into the door panel with a 6.5" baffle. The entire inner and outer door skin is covered with alpha damp. Behind the door panel there is quite a bit of spray foam I used for shaping the door I never removed that I think actually makes a difference, since I never installed mlv or ccf.. I would have to cut and re do that. 
However they would still be off axis to me, wouldn't that cause issues being an 8 trying to play up to 1500 ish?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I would wait till Es audio releases the 8" It'd be worth the wait


----------

